# Der Stadtrat genehmigte neues Autos!



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Finally found a couple of Polizei Autos on Feebay, but were relatively cheap at $3 each. Plastic, but OK to me. At least it adds to the layout and makes this scene more realistic.


----------



## Fazeman (Sep 18, 2017)

MichaelE said:


> Finally found a couple of Polizei Autos on Feebay, but were relatively cheap at $3 each. Plastic, but OK to me. At least it adds to the layout and makes this scene more realistic.


That's an excellent price for each. Germany has been making the best vehicles in HO, but it's nearly all European vehicles they produce. Wished they made everyday American cars, vans and pickups. At least River Point has been producing high end Ford vehicles.


----------



## LostInHoboken (Jun 3, 2017)

Your European layout really amazes me, a fantastic concept well executed. Every time I see a nice half-timbered building like yours, it takes me back to the glory days of Faller, Kibri, Wiad, etc., my favorite building kit companies.


----------

